# your favorite baits for surf fishing



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

sand fleas
live shrimp
cut shrimp
fiddlers
squid
cut mullet
other? 

whats your go to bait this time of year?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Peeled shrimp


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Fresh dead shrimp, and mullet


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ i like the mullet for bluefish season when i used to fish on the atlantic. 

what do you catch on mullet ?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

i have caught HUGE reds on whole mullet in the 10-14in range while shark fishing, have also caught sharks, bluefish, ladyfish, and HUGE stingrays, some on cut mullet and some whole... never got it all the way to the baech but i hooked a stingray about 5 feet across on half a mullet in the sound... and a 60 1/2 inch red while surf fishing at johnsons beach on a whole 12+inch mullet..


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

penn 10/0 said:


> i have caught HUGE reds on whole mullet in the 10-14in range while shark fishing, have also caught sharks, bluefish, ladyfish, and HUGE stingrays, some on cut mullet and some whole... never got it all the way to the baech but i hooked a stingray about 5 feet across on half a mullet in the sound... and a 60 1/2 inch red while surf fishing at johnsons beach on a whole 12+inch mullet..


dang a 60.5 inch red, that is a beast


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks i have a blurry bigfoot pic of him on here... all you can see is my foot next to his head... The pic doesn't do him justice but i posted it since it was the only one i had...


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

alright i just saw it, its not a good pic but its i can still tell its huge


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks and yeah i know, it will cause some debate for sure on the forum... But thats ok, i measured him and caught him, and took a sad blurry picture of him...lol


----------

